# clearing out DB DRIVE at wholesale



## bwh83 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am clearing out db drive at wholesale prices, i have db 10's and 12's, platinum silver/black (honeycombs) 12's and 15's and the all black platinum subs in 12's and 15's, it's not all listed on ebay yet, will work on it some more tonight all products are brand new just dropping DB Drive to pick up a different line
eBay Seller: suzukiracer019: Electronics, eBay Motors items on eBay.com


----------



## bwh83 (Mar 14, 2010)

I HAVE THE EBAY UPDATED WITH MOST OF THE PRODUCTS I AM CLEARING OUT ON THERE


----------

